# Stupid classic pro question



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

When gaggia redesigned the classic to the classic pro why didn't they include a selectable pressure switch or similar? If the change in OpV design was due to people adjusting them on the old classic, and causing excess warranty claims, surely offering this feature from the factory would make sense? If your customs are modifying your products survey that tells you something?

Mr shades would have fewer sales but would it have been a real issue to have an adjustment option?


----------



## ManicMarvin (Jul 2, 2020)

Surely that would increase the cost of the machine possibly forcing the Classic out of their target market.

Although a great machine, it is an entry level 'proper' espresso machine so once they start adding all the bells and whistles it moves out of that zone.

I also expect there are a very small minority of people who do the mods anyway in comparison to sales.

Saying that....it would have been nice if they had released two versions...the new Gaggia Classic plus a Pro version with the extra bits


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

HDAV said:


> When gaggia redesigned the classic to the classic pro why didn't they include a selectable pressure switch or similar? If the change in OpV design was due to people adjusting them on the old classic, and causing excess warranty claims, surely offering this feature from the factory would make sense? If your customs are modifying your products survey that tells you something?
> 
> Mr shades would have fewer sales but would it have been a real issue to have an adjustment option?


 IMHO, the Gaggia classic is not designed for proper espresso. (i can hear the gasps from the forum lol).

It can do it, but that's not its remit. It is a posh consumer machine that makes easy espresso for the middle classes.

Its a multi function machine, it does pods, pre ground and fresh ground coffee's. (Very well mind)

If you wan't a proper espresso machine, look elsewhere .

To do the multi function, it seems you need a higher pressure, both for the Pods and the Pressurised baskets so it's never going to be a specific 9bar machine.

Those that do the OPV mod, PID mods, Brass whatsits and competition do-dahs would be better off getting a machine that does that as intended.

I've written long posts about the bastardisation of the Gaggia's safety valve to be an OPV, despite the machine not being designed to do that process flow and the risks and dangers of it. The answer to your question is just that, "The Gaggia is not designed to be a 9bar/bypass machine".

IMHO anyway.

I agree with @ManicMarvin and have said previously that Gaggia should have kept the V2 as a "normal consumer machine" and made the Pro as a proper Espresso machine with the optimum pump profiles, pressures, steam wands, PID etc for the espresso nerds, although i doubt it would sell much.

Personally, i don't get the V3. They reverted back to an old design instead of going forward. I suspect this is because of costs. The Sylvia seems a much better designed, executed and imagined device to me in its V6 format.

*Takes cover*


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Blue_Cafe said:


> IMHO, the Gaggia classic is not designed for proper espresso. (i can hear the gasps from the forum lol).
> It can do it, but that's not its remit. It is a posh consumer machine that makes easy espresso for the middle classes.
> Its a multi function machine, it does pods, pre ground and fresh ground coffee's. (Very well mind)
> If you wan't a proper espresso machine, look elsewhere .
> ...


A Gaggia Classic in stock form is capable of making excellent espresso in the right hands. The learning curve is steep.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

ChilledMatt said:


> A Gaggia Classic in stock form is capable of making excellent espresso in the right hands. The learning curve is steep.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


 That doesn't seem to be the experience of the majority tbh, Thus the Safety valve mods, pressure mods, PIDs, blah blah blah so keenly encouraged and sponsored on the boards.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Blue_Cafe said:


> That doesn't seem to be the experience of the majority tbh, Thus the Safety valve mods, pressure mods, PIDs, blah blah blah so keenly encouraged and sponsored on the boards.


Hence the steep learning curve. It has taken me years. The mods you mention, particularly the PID, can make consistency easier to come by. The Classic I am currently using as my daily doesn't have a PID, so I have to wait for the machine to be where I want it to be on its temperature cycle, but the espresso is on a par with other machines I have owned. Can high end prosumer machines make better espresso? Maybe. They can certainly make getting consistently good espresso easier. But the best cup from a Classic is going to be up there.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

ChilledMatt said:


> Hence the steep learning curve. It has taken me years. The mods you mention, particularly the PID, can make consistency easier to come by. The Classic I am currently using as my daily doesn't have a PID, so I have to wait for the machine to be where I want it to be on its temperature cycle, but the espresso is on a par with other machines I have owned. Can high end prosumer machines make better espresso? Maybe. They can certainly make getting consistently good espresso easier. But the best cup from a Classic is going to be up there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


 Yea, but the market the Gaggia is aimed is is not one where the user needs years of experience to get something decent. Its very much a "push and go" market model.

This ties back into my and Marvins comment that the Gaggia would better off in two trims, a std and pro.

You have to wonder why then, if as you insist, the Gaggia in std trim is perfectly fine, that the coffee community strongly encourages the voiding of warranties at the serious risk of electrocution, personal injury, and machine damage to get a decent cup out of it.

We had a user a few days ago, tripping his thermal fuse and electrocuting himself doing mods, and we have Gaggia themselves locking out the safety valves because of the damage these mods cause to the machines.

As with much of mans machines and contraptions, If you surf the margins, you oft can get a good result out of an average device, but you are much better of getting the proper device to start with.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Honestly I don't think gaggia need to add a PID or anything. That's not a difficult bit to install and it's definitely more optional. Would also increase the price of the machine significantly.

I also don't think they need selectable pressures. It would up the cost again.

I just think it's weird they shove the pressure up to what, 13 bar? 15 bar? To make it compatible with pods. Surely more people are using it as a normal espresso machine, or using it with the pressurised basket which I would have thought was fine at 9 bar? (I've never used pressurised, so someone correct me here if my thinking is wrong).

Im genuinely curious how many people use it as a proper espresso machine vs. use it with preground and a pressurised portafilter vs. use it with pods. Surely people don't spend £400 on a gaggia to use it with pods when you could spend £100 on a nespresso machine? I'm not saying that nespresso is great, but if your priority is speed/ease/convenience then I can't see why you'd look anywhere else really.

So yeah, sod all the upgrades, shower screens, PIDs, dispersion plates etc for the stock machine. If it was just the same machine as it is currently but set to 9 bar, people can learn to temp surf if they choose to, or could add a PID if they want.

It would keep the machine at the current price point but make it a better machine that would absolutely be the go-to for people new to the world of espresso.

Sounds like all they really need to do is change out the spring (or maybe add a separate OPV and keep their safety valve - I know that's what you've been talking about Blue_Cafe but I'll leave that out of this thread 😉)


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Yea, but the market the Gaggia is aimed is is not one where the user needs years of experience to get something decent. Its very much a "push and go" market model.
> This ties back into my and Marvins comment that the Gaggia would better off in two trims, a std and pro.
> You have to wonder why then, if as you insist, the Gaggia in std trim is perfectly fine, that the coffee community strongly encourages the voiding of warranties at the serious risk of electrocution, personal injury, and machine damage to get a decent cup out of it.
> We had a user a few days ago, tripping his thermal fuse and electrocuting himself doing mods, and we have Gaggia themselves locking out the safety valves because of the damage these mods cause to the machines.
> ...


I've never had a Classic in warranty. I think Gaggia are aware that the Classic has a strong following amongst coffee hobbyists and that they make up a worthwhile share of sales. Hence the return to solenoid valve etc.

In the end it is down to money, particularly the used market. Nothing really comes close to a Classic in value for great espresso if you are prepared to take it on as a hobby.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

jaffro said:


> Honestly I don't think gaggia need to add a PID or anything. That's not a difficult bit to install and it's definitely more optional. Would also increase the price of the machine significantly.
> 
> I also don't think they need selectable pressures. It would up the cost again.
> 
> ...


 Spot on and why i can't really figure out the V3. It is half way from here to there. They changed the wand to a pro type but kept the amateur (?) setup for the pod/ground coffee users. A bit odd.

Look to the competition, At least in the Rancillio sylvia, it is (i believe) clearly aimed at those who know how to use an espresso machine with its 9barg setting and full size boilers, etc. The Rancillio is also bringing out a PID version for the nerds, so they seem to have the models correct.

I prefer the size and shape of the Classic over much of the other stuff available. I like the colour versions too.

My machine (second hand) was only used with the pressurised filters by the last owner. Not sure what that tells you but...


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Blue_Cafe said:


> IMHO, the Gaggia classic is not designed for proper espresso. (i can hear the gasps from the forum lol).
> 
> It can do it, but that's not its remit. It is a posh consumer machine that makes easy espresso for the middle classes.
> 
> ...


 Surely A posh Consumer Machine that makes easy espresso is called Netspresso? (I had one)


----------

